# St George island in late fall



## YakkinEer913 (Jun 26, 2017)

Headed to your neck of the woods with some family this thanksgiving, need some advice. I grew up visiting the island, fished it everyday I could from shore. As an adult, I'm able to try better tactics and I'm bringing my kayakwith me for the bays. I'm an inland man in WV trying to get salty... Please help.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

October & the 1st half of November red & trout fishing is usually very good.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Bob Sykes/Government Cut should be full of bull reds in October and November. Hooked my first tarpon there years ago on November 1st while soaking live bait for bulls from the jetty.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Fishing can be good or bad due to cold snaps this time of year.


----------



## YakkinEer913 (Jun 26, 2017)

Anywhere I could focus my efforts in particular of weather is good? I know the cut is legit, but the kayak aspect kinda intimidates me. Also, will there be fresh shrimp during that time or should I stock up on artificial baits? Any and all info is very much appreciated!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## YakkinEer913 (Jun 26, 2017)

Bodupp said:


> Bob Sykes/Government Cut should be full of bull reds in October and November. Hooked my first tarpon there years ago on November 1st while soaking live bait for bulls from the jetty.


How bad is the current in there? I've only been once as a kid and I remember it being hectic.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

The current in the cut can get pretty nasty and really quick. If we have had a mild start to fall then the cut will be good for redfish and flounder. Also apalach bay is full of oyster beds which is prime habitat for trout. That bay can turn ugly really quick though. And if we have had a rather cold start to the fall you can lunch in a few places on hwy 65 north of east point. This puts you in the back of the bay and some good areas for cold weather trout


----------



## YakkinEer913 (Jun 26, 2017)

kmerr80 said:


> The current in the cut can get pretty nasty and really quick. If we have had a mild start to fall then the cut will be good for redfish and flounder. Also apalach bay is full of oyster beds which is prime habitat for trout. That bay can turn ugly really quick though. And if we have had a rather cold start to the fall you can lunch in a few places on hwy 65 north of east point. This puts you in the back of the bay and some good areas for cold weather trout


Thank you. Are any of you guys local to your area or know of any Facebook groups of kayak anglers in the area? I'd like to find some people with know-how before I venture out too far on my own.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Look up island outfitters on st George. They can probably point you in the right direction for a kayak guide or group. I don't know anything about this outfit--could be a bunch of yahoos for all I know--but they may can help you.


----------



## YakkinEer913 (Jun 26, 2017)

kmerr80 said:


> Look up island outfitters on st George. They can probably point you in the right direction for a kayak guide or group. I don't know anything about this outfit--could be a bunch of yahoos for all I know--but they may can help you.


I'll keep that in mind. Rentals there are 100bucks a day 75 each consecutive day thereafter. Killer. I can't afford to not bring my own Lol

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

You can fish under the Appalach bridge on the east end from shore. I've done pretty good there on numerous occasions. You have to get there early though. I would try to be there by 6:00 AM the bite is usually over by 9:00-10:00.


----------



## YakkinEer913 (Jun 26, 2017)

stc1993 said:


> You can fish under the Appalach bridge on the east end from shore. I've done pretty good there on numerous occasions. You have to get there early though. I would try to be there by 6:00 AM the bite is usually over by 9:00-10:00.


Solid info. Thanks a lot! I've seen a lot of videos where people drop shrimp by that pillars for different species, is that something you'd suggest?

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's it. I usually fish as close to the pylons as I can get. I usually throw under the bridge to the farthest pylon on the left side and the 1st pylon on the right side. I've had GL on both pylons & in the middle under the bridge. All caught on fresh dead shrimp. I limited out on trout 3 days in a row once the 1st week in November.

The furthest pylon on the left is where I caught all the reds.


----------



## YakkinEer913 (Jun 26, 2017)

stc1993 said:


> That's it. I usually fish as close to the pylons as I can get. I usually throw under the bridge to the farthest pylon on the left side and the 1st pylon on the right side. I've had GL on both pylons & in the middle under the bridge. All caught on fresh dead shrimp. I limited out on trout 3 days in a row once the 1st week in November.
> 
> The furthest pylon on the left is where I caught all the reds.


You know where I can get some that time of year? I'm guessing the shops inland will have some.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinbug (Jan 1, 2016)

The state park has a good kayak launch on the bay side. Follow the signs to the youth group camping area. A local kayak group is Forgotten Coast Kayak Anglers. There is a lot of local info on the site. 

Late Oct early Nov is a good time to catch reds in the surf. 

http://www.fcka.net/phpbb3/index.php?sid=ae615309d903a70c239607072ece6803


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Fishermen Choice right on 98 in Eastpoint is where I get my bait & tackle.

http://www.thefishermanschoice.net/bait.html


----------



## YakkinEer913 (Jun 26, 2017)

stc1993 said:


> Fishermen Choice right on 98 in Eastpoint is where I get my bait & tackle.
> 
> http://www.thefishermanschoice.net/bait.html


Thanks again. I think I may have been there a few years ago looking for power pro...

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## leroybama (Jul 14, 2014)

YakkinEer913 said:


> Headed to your neck of the woods with some family this thanksgiving, need some advice. I grew up visiting the island, fished it everyday I could from shore. As an adult, I'm able to try better tactics and I'm bringing my kayakwith me for the bays. I'm an inland man in WV trying to get salty... Please help.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk



Hey Yak, go to Forgotten Coast Kayak Anglers forum. Really good bunch of local folks and can give you some insight on your upcoming trip. Good luck and have fun!:thumbsup:


----------



## YakkinEer913 (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks! I'll check it out

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------

